# Off-Topic >  CDC and COVID claims

## old kodger

THE LAW - CDC & COVID CLAIMS


 30m



all referred docs can be found here

This might interest those people worried about covid19, and be of special interest to Americans.

https://trutube.live/video/1190/the-...me=Sound+Minds

----------

